# Post Your Pipe Dreams Here!



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

If you could have any pipe regardless of price what would it be? I want to see everyones pipe dreams and see how diverse they are.
To start us off here is mine, It is a Dunhill Bruyere (6117) Squat bulldog shape.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dunhill Cumberland w/ Army Mount!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

hell,I'm pretty simple...I'd love a really nice corncob! LOL


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> hell,I'm pretty simple...I'd love a really nice corncob! LOL


The free hand MM looks pretty snazzy! :tu

@ szyzk: I feel like it is almost every pipe smokers dream to have a Dunhill :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I'm still a newbie so I'm not even thinking of Dunhill yet! I have had my eye on this Bjarne though!



pipesandcigars has then for about $63 which won't break the bank, but it's certainly a lot more than the cob I'm going to start with!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

mine would have to be the Dunhill Moon Landing Pipe made for the 40th anniversary of the moon landing... I don't know if I would smoke it though and it comes with a saturn 5 pipe tamper!

View attachment 64432


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I must have a Larrysson tree bark poker (or, in this case, actually two):










and a Stephen Downie:


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Well, I'm still a newbie so I'm not even thinking of Dunhill yet! I have had my eye on this Bjarne though!


Even if you are new to pipe smoking you can still dream big.



x6ftundx said:


> mine would have to be the Dunhill Moon Landing Pipe made for the 40th anniversary of the moon landing... I don't know if I would smoke it though and it comes with a saturn 5 pipe tamper!


That thing is insane, rocket pipe tamper and silver cap and band with quotes on them. I dont think I could just collect pipes though, I would have to smoke that if I had it :lol:


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I must have a Larrysson tree bark poker (or, in this case, actually two):
> and a Stephen Downie:


I think the tree bark poker is one of my new favorites, I havent seen that before. The zombie pipe is Insane Im glad there is someone on here that likes to think outside of the box!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I think the tree bark poker is one of my new favorites, I havent seen that before. The zombie pipe is Insane Im glad there is someone on here that likes to think outside of the box!


Speaking of outside the box, I forgot one. Nate King Pipes:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Not that I have a whole folder full of dream pipes or anything... but here's a recent addition:










This one is high on my list too:


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice pipes Jon I wouldnt mind having either of them myself!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You need help, Tom. :shock: (Does the gnarly zombie come with a free eyebrow ring and piercing? :lol: ) A little medication and those nightmares will subside. :tu

Some real beauts here! I wouldn't mind this one at all. I need an army mount. 
Castello Collection Billiard (KK) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I found this pipe on ebay a while back. Wanted it so bad. So did everyone else, I got outbid by a lot


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You need help, Tom. :shock: (Does the gnarly zombie come with a free eyebrow ring and piercing? :lol: ) A little medication and those nightmares will subside. :tu
> 
> Some real beauts here! I wouldn't mind this one at all. I need an army mount.
> Castello Collection Billiard (KK) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


That is a beauty Jim, I eventually will get an army mount also, I love the look of them and I bet they are pretty functional. :lol:



karatekyle said:


> I found this pipe on ebay a while back. Wanted it so bad. So did everyone else, I got outbid by a lot


I know you got way outbid in the last seconds of that one. I was a witness and seen your dreams crushed... :shocked:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I know you got way outbid in the last seconds of that one. I was a witness and seen your dreams crushed... :shocked:


Pipedia says, ""Champ of Denmark" were made for and distributed by Larsen & Stigart by Karl Erik Ottendahl. Larsen & Stigart had some indoor carvers at certain times, too (e.g. Søren Eric Andersen) and among other things they managed to supply Dunhill with wild danish fancy pipes."

They had one at smokingpipes too. "Voodoo" briar supply. :biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

"Pipe Dream" - Animusic.com - YouTube

Turn the sound on...


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the one I lust after, a simple unassuming pete

http://www.peterson.ie/pipes/images/pipe-ranges/spigots/g-s-m-spigots/brown-spigot-xl90s-big.jpg


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If we're swinging for the fences here I'll take these two.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a great thread! There are some beautiful pipes here. Tom, I did a search for Stephen Downie after seeing your post...great pipe! His website is very cool...just doesn't have links for pipes you can buy! Every day I see another pipe that I would love and cherish. I have always appreciated beautiful birdseye grains, as can be seen on this Dunhill for example:









I also think that amazing things can be done with the sandblast finish. I have a number of varying blasted finishes, but none as cool as this ring grained pipe:









RD


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is another pipe I would love to have. It is a Ser Jacopo Insanus Pipe


----------



## Iframedrogerrabbit (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now I have my eyes out an estate l'anatra. Just need to find the right one on eBay.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow some really nice stuff already. I'm not sure what draws me in, but this one is at the top of my "would really like to have it" list.

Tsuge Tokyo Smooth Bent Egg Sitter with Bamboo (551) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

From just the few posts here there has been pipe from just about every side of the spectrum, I have seen plenty of pipes on here that I couldnt even picture in my head without an actual picture... Im glad to see that us pipe smokers know how to dream big! :tu


----------



## gg_godd (Nov 3, 2011)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, I'm back with some more of my Pipe Dreams. Have any of you seen Andrew Marks pipes? I haven't (only pictures), but wow does he do nice work!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Ok, I'm back with some more of my Pipe Dreams. Have any of you seen Andrew Marks pipes? I haven't (only pictures), but wow does he do nice work!
> 
> View attachment 36922
> 
> ...


I havent seen any of his work, from those picture though it looks like he is a fine pipe maker, pretty large too?


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine would be a Castello Hawkbill.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I havent seen any of his work, from those picture though it looks like he is a fine pipe maker, pretty large too?


I like his bigger ones. He does have some that are more moderately sized. Actually, he has a contest going on right now...guess the weight of the pipe by its picture, and win the pipe!. See Win a Pipe! - Andrew Marks Pipemaker.

If I don't win it, I hope one of you do!

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mirain said:


> Mine would be a Castello Hawkbill.


Wow. That is nice. :shock:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

RupturedDuck said:


> If I don't win it, I hope one of you do!


I hope I can help fulfill the second half of that wish. :biggrin:


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I hope I can help fulfill the second half of that wish. :biggrin:


I entered a guess also, I hope a brother on puff wins it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine's really simple:A Savinelli Trevi Smooth 606ks










One of these days I'll skip a fiver of cigars and buy a good pipe. One of these days...


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Mine's really simple:
> 
> One of these days I'll skip a fiver of cigars and buy a good pipe. One of these days...


There is nothing wrong with simplicity, I feel in a lot of cases that makes the pipe more elegant.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

There's some amazing pipes in this thread guys. Thanks Matt for starting this. *subscribed*


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> There's some amazing pipes in this thread guys. Thanks Matt for starting this. *subscribed*


No Problem Hekthor, I bet this is a good thread for some carving ideas too.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking at a Peterson system deluxe, for some reason I love that you can see the tenon, it also looks nice with the silver band.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Found this sweet Larrysson Pipe


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Found this sweet Larrysson Pipe


Genius.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

sadly I can't post a picture of one, as I haven't found the exact one I like...but my dream pipe right now is a Churchwarden Bulldog Meerschaum (most likely going to have one custom made sometime).


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Found this sweet Larrysson Pipe


Larrysson's drippy pipes, and his tree barks, are amazing.

I can imagine it now, a wax drip and ring grain sandblast finish just like that one, on a nice hawkbill shape. mmmmmmmmm............


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been liking the look of hawkbills lately, this one in particular caught my eye


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've definitely got a "thing" for hawkbills. Thomas James is another carver who does some fantastic work with hawkbill shaping.



















And this one, by Mark Tinsky, OH MY GOD


----------

